
Porsche Design Book One - mgiannopoulos
https://fstoppers.com/gear/cant-afford-porsche-maybe-you-can-afford-their-laptop-167585
======
danielhooper
Everything under the Porsche Design moniker is ugly as shit. A quick google
image search of `porsche design` reaffirms this. Even their most plain and
simple external drive designs are (at least to myself) tacky looking. I don't
mean to be inflammatory about it but I can't be the only one to think this is
ugly?

~~~
OzzyB
No you're not wrong, they are the "Pierre Cardin"[1] of tech products,
essentially slapping their "P O R S C H E" typeface on anything half decent
and shinny to win some licensing bucks.

Bang & Olufsen[2] they are not, but they like to position themselves in the
market as if they were.

[1] [http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/11/23/digging-deeper-
pierre...](http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/11/23/digging-deeper-pierre-
cardin/) [2] [https://www.bang-olufsen.com/en](https://www.bang-
olufsen.com/en)

~~~
rbanffy
Even B&O made a couple atrocious UI mistakes. I remember one, the Beosound 5,
that completely failed when you had hundreds or thousands of audio tracks
accessible bringing up endless lists of things to finger-drag through. Of
course, it's not an easy UI problem to solve, but that thing should have never
appear in a store that way.

Of course, most of the time they get it right.

------
scandox
If it's anything like their fecking toaster then expect your OS burnt on one
side and damp on the other.

------
5_minutes
A real classy design would've used the Porsche name / logo much more
elegantly. This is for posers.

------
Clubber
Does anyone actually remove the tablet portion of these class of laptops other
than to say, "and do this and it becomes a tablet."

~~~
kybernetikos
Tablets are much more convenient on a commute.

~~~
Clubber
To use while commuting (like on a train/plane?), or ease of lugging? I would
think once you get to your destination, you're now stuck with it rather than a
laptop, unless you have a dock. What's a good setup for these? I think they're
interesting, I just don't get them yet.

------
Theodores
I am struggling to know who this is for. I can't imagine my Ferrari owning
boss buying one of these to go with the Cayenne his wife drives and I can't
imagine her giving up her rose gold Macbook Air for one of these things. My
brother in law, forced to sell the 912 by my sister actually does actually
consider buying anything Porsche that is non-car, again I can't see him
getting this ultimate laptop even with his favourite logo on it.

Yet, if you are into classic cars or brand new Porsche cars then anything less
than £5K is not a lot of money, compared to the money pit that a deluxe car is
this laptop is a steal.

Where I think they went wrong was in making a product that was just the logo
slapped on. If this was the de-facto laptop for doing all your timings and
engine performance things in the pitlane then it would have genuine utility.
Not everyone is flying around Silverstone every weekend but when that happens
it is nice to have all the gear. The flimsiest of Porsche 'app' would have
been all it needed perhaps with some sensible ruggedizing to make the laptop
something that would sit well in the workshop environment or 'mounted to the
rollcage or dashboard'. As well as the ruggedizing a good selection of sensors
borrowed from a mobile phone would help too, maybe with a camera pointing
outward from the screen too for telemetry and video. The SDK could be
published too.

With a professional rather than a designer product I could see the Porsche
laptop winning over buyers like my friends that cherish the cars.

------
J0-nas
I couldn't find information about the GPU.

It's wired that it's 100€ cheaper than Microsoft's Surface Book with similar
specs.

I'd be interested how good the quality is.

It seems wired to think of Porsche Design as a competitor to Microsoft and
Apple... You have for example the PORSCHE DESIGN HUAWEI MATE 9. But it costs
1400€ -> not competitively priced.

~~~
b0b101
It's an intel 620 integrated gpu www.porsche-design-
computing.com/files/press/en/Datasheet_Porsche_Design_BOOK_ONE.pdf

~~~
Keyframe
Integrated? No thanks then.

------
pandemicsyn
Is this their first laptop? I vaguely remember there was a line of Acer
Ferrari notebooks -
[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1683411...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115685)
and I think Asus did a Lambo one?

------
ptrptr
Clarification - this is not suppose to be competitively priced, it usualy goes
as a bonus to some of more expensive car purchase.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
My guess is that for a lot of Porsche Design products, these are an answer to
the question "What else can I buy that has the Porsche logo on it since I
can't buy the car?" So some competition consideration is taking place when
they set prices.

~~~
Shivetya
Well other manufacturers have had limited edition vehicles that can with
accessories that didn't have much to do with cars other than branding. For
some the exclusivity is a nice bonus.

still manufacturers run the risk of any technology oriented accessory or
similar having issues and tarnishing the brand

------
vacri
Lucky they specify 'Porche _Design_ ' on the lid, otherwise I'd be confused
and maybe think it was their payroll department or maybe the sanitation staff
that designed it.

------
Luuseens
> [..] though I bet if Apple had designed it, the stylus wouldn’t just be
> sticking onto the side of the laptop with a magnet.

Indeed, you'd have to buy an adapter to attach it to the laptop.

------
Klathmon
I have to say, that is one good looking laptop!

------
rbanffy
An actual Porsche notebook would never come with Windows preinstalled. They'd
build something awesome on top of BSD.

